# New Cichlid Tank



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

hi everyone
just wondering what cichlids could go in here


76cm long, 26.5cm wide and 36cm high.
pump filters 1050L/H
will be adding more rainbow rocks so my cichlids can have hiding places.
thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Check the 20 gallon cookie cutter setups for some ideas.


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

How powerful is the outflow of that filter?

I would worry about the current being to strong on the sand level and causing the fish to stress.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be 277 gph


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

*** checked the cookie cutter page, they have a species of cichlid with some non-cichlid fish;
what i want for the tank is cichlids only. The sand is not affected by the current and *** previously had some rams and rainbows, then some bb gobies. The current wasn't a prob for them.
i remodeled the tank after those fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just so other posters know, shellies and brichardi have been suggested in other posts.

These are not my area of expertise, but maybe other members will chime in. What about a pair of jewels? Or a pair of kribs?


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

It would be nice to have some jewel cichlids...
would like some info about them.



DJRansome said:


> What about a pair of jewels?


do u mean only two could go in there?, i would prefer more opcorn:


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

If a pair start to breed, you will shortly go from "*more*" to *2*.


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

:lol: so how much of them should i get for starters


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

hmm...just been reading some articles about jewel cichlids. All of em say to at least have a 100L
tank for them  . What about convicts?...


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> do u mean only two could go in there?, i would prefer more


Even though it may not sound appealing, a single breeding pair of cichlids can make for a very interesting tank. I'll let someone else chime in about the convicts, but from what I've read they may be a good possibility for you.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What about apistogramma?


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Shellies/mallarie gombi/kribs/convicts/Brichardi/Buffalo heads/rams...maybe. Brichardi may be your best choice.


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

yay!...finnally im able to get some fish I like
it's either a pair of convicts, jewels or humpheads


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

went to the lfs today, didn't get anything but i saw some nice shellies.
iv'e got some questions:
how many shellies would I be albe to put in my tank?
if i can get more than two could i put different types of shellies in the same tank?

also could a pair of calvus go in my tank?


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I was told (by many sources), 1 type of shellie per tank.

You could start with 3-5 shellies - at some point they will breed to the point you'll have to give away fry.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

lovethatcichlid said:


> went to the lfs today, didn't get anything but i saw some nice shellies.
> iv'e got some questions:
> how many shellies would I be albe to put in my tank?
> if i can get more than two could i put different types of shellies in the same tank?
> ...


Depends on the shellie, but generally, a pair of calvus and some shellies could do fine for a long time in your tank. It takes years for the calvus to grow out. Just make a rock pile in one corner, so the calvus have a territory.

What shellies were you considering? One species only for your tank, btw, as mentioned above. In some cases you might be able to get away with more, but you'd need a much larger tank and some experience with them first. It's a matter of being able to isolate territories.


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

Picked up three steatocranus' from a lfs. Hope to get them breeding.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love steatocranus. I've got tinanti. What did you get? Nice avatar, btw.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Love that avitar. I have 4 small buffalo heads right now in a 40 breeder. Trying to see who pairs off. One of my all time fav.


----------



## lovethatcichlid (Feb 24, 2011)

casuarius, fed them bloodworms last night and they went crazy! Can calvus go with them? i saw some real nice yellow ones at the lfs.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

lovethatcichlid said:


> casuarius, fed them bloodworms last night and they went crazy! Can calvus go with them? i saw some real nice yellow ones at the lfs.


I've never mixed them , but I would think they'd be fine together. You'll just never get any fry from the casuarius.


----------

